# Hi there.



## nark0sys (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm a new person with no clue with what he is doing with his body. 

Hence why I train in ninjutsu under Sensei Parker 

....The longer version was that I started doing it because I thought, like a lot of people (admit it!) I would get to do some cool stuff, like pull a smoke bomb out of nowhere. Kitschy, but then I went to an actual class. And turned out to be even better than I originally thought. Still a white belt, do not claim to know anything, and still won't ever claim to until...Well, ever. 
I'm too respectful of people who know (way) better to challenge directly, unless it does involve something I consider that person and I equal on that subject on. 

Self professed anime, sci fi and electronics geek. Am doing a course in electronics, and want to see about building mecha sometime in the next 10 or so years. Will see to soon beginning parkour, apparently mixes in quite well with the discipline I am training in, what being two arts of escape.

Thanks for reading my bullplop 

Nark0sys


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 9, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Greetings.  I am sure you will enjoy it here.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome to MT!

Lots of people start taking karate because they think they'll learn martial arts secrets. Then they find out it's a lot of hard work and the scales fall from their eyes and suddenly it's demystified.

Then you train year after year and start actually learning the martial arts secrets you always secretly suspected were somewhere in there all along. I've seen martial artists leap through windows from standing still, take full power strikes to vulnerable targets without slowing down, and catch punches and kicks in mid air at full speed. Weight loss, flexibility, balance, strength, power, speed, grace, fitness. You can jump higher, and lift more, and go longer because you practice martial arts. And the practice is the training. You can take steps three at a time, carry all the groceries in one arm, or open and close doors with your feet, or catch things you drop off the top of your foot and pop them back up to your hand or walk through your house in the dark with your eyes closed feeling for obstructions with your feet. Your understanding of the role of social violence allows you to see the agressive behaviors of others objectively, as though watching them act out roles in a play, and can stand outside the normal affairs of civilians or manipulate them to your will. Last night in class I picked up my opponent with one arm and carried him over my head in the middle of a fight. In another class years ago I slapped a knife out of a guys hand, grabbed it out of the air, and stabbed him with it. Karate gives you super powers. No doubt.

There really are martial arts secrets. You'll learn them yourself along the way, that's how the best secrets are always discovered. And by the time you learn them, they seem kind of mundane. But the things you will learn to do in the future would astound the you that first walked into the karate school. It's really amazing.

Stick with it. You'll get way more than you could ever imagine.


-Rob


----------



## seasoned (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope you find this forum to be friendly and informational.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 15, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 19, 2011)

Thesemindz said:


> There really are martial arts secrets.



I'll tell you one of them: "There is no secret ingredient" 

Sorry was watching Kung Fu Panda last night and couldn't resist. Welcome to MT! I train in the same school (Tuesday nights) and I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard.



nark0sys said:


> I'm a new person with no clue with what he is doing with his body.
> 
> Hence why I train in ninjutsu under Sensei Parker
> 
> ...


 
Er, not they don't mix quite well, actually. I've spoken about that a few times (here and in class when the topic comes up), as there are some very large differences between them. That's not to say not to do it, but don't fall into the trap of thinking their the same thing, or even really related.


----------

